# Salisbury Mills, NY - In Search of: Replacement Plow Assembly; Fisher MM1 3 Plug System (7.5-8')



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi I've been checking and no recent posts.

I'm in a jam and can't get financing so I have to get less corroded. I'm getting full setup less the cables and push plates.

So a 3 Plug, Hopefully 8' but at Least 7.5'.
Fisher
The minute mount 1 I have but I think 1 or 2 work just need a 3 Plug one.

Thanks


----------

